# Moist cat food brands



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I took a stroll down the cat food aisle the other day, and there are so many different soft foods there that all look great--each except for an ingredient or two that's lacking. There were so many that looked great, and then I get down to the last ingredient and it's like "BHA/BHT" and I'm like "NOOOOOOOOO, that was so promising!" Of course I know to avoid those because of the cancer causing factor from that. But the ones that had good preservatives used (like vitamin E) generally had ingredients in them that aren't that great when it comes to dry food, so I wasn't sure about them with moist foods (like by-products and wheat gluten). I'm guessing the ingredients to avoid in dry food are the same as ingredients to avoid in moist food, for the most part.
What moist cat foods do most people here like to use for the occasional treat? I've seen Elegant Medley's mentioned before, but are there any other brands that are good or are there any specific ingredients to look for/avoid?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky is pretty picky, but he LOVES Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, as well as Wellness. Because he was a bit underweight, I was feeding the Wellnes Kitten formula as a treat.


----------

